

Whisk — Home Cooking Made Easy - jmduke
http://www.whisk.co.uk/

======
snogglethorpe
Hmm, this seems like it automates the part of cooking that wasn't actually
very hard or particularly annoying.

That's nice I guess, kinda... ><

~~~
DanBC
What? Buying ingredients efficiently is pretty tricky. This is a great way to
plan a week's worth of food and keep the ingredients list reasonable.

~~~
snogglethorpe
I'm sure there are cases where that's true, and perhaps this software can help
with that aspect, but the claims of "Cooking made easy!" seem .... vastly
overstated.

------
timmillwood
Shame every link I try to click on is a "pop-up" which gets blocked by my
browser.

